# camber bolts



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone know where these go inparticularly,i know it,s a stupid question but i,m clueless ,NEED HELP!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

koffeebrown said:


> *Anyone know where these go inparticularly,i know it,s a stupid question but i,m clueless ,NEED HELP!!! *


I would not get them, they slip.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

*slip?*

well if they slip i,m any good with just sprints and kyb,s dont want that slant look,tired of seeing it on Hondas(nah mean) Holla!! Thanks for the info anyways,trying to keep the nissan,a on da map!!!http://groups.msn.com/Daltimatexperience


----------

